# Thoughts on a Case/IH 8830 SP Windrower



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok guys I know I've been picking everyones brains about discbines and mowers for awhile now. I need to get something but of coarse budget as always plus I would not need a bigger tractor. Theres a Case/IH 8830 that's only about 20 minutes from me. The guy actually has 2 of these for sale, one has 1700hrs and the other has 2700hrs both units have A/C and our Diesel with 12ft heads. What would be some common things to check for with these units. They are selling both cause they are upgrading to a SP Discbine.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Look them both over well.look at their other equipment as well. This should give you a pretty good idea of how they take care of their equipment.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never really saw any of these machines around, I thought in my little bit of research that's it's technically a Hesston? I know a few guys that loved Hesston pull type haybines.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Im a little concerned not many of you guys are running these machines. Im really considering taking a good look at these 2 units, then the fun part of coming up with the money.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Never seen one up here, only the 8840's and 8850's , both of which are different power units. Cabs are the same though and they are nice enough. The point you made about them upgrading to disc headers tells quite a bit. A friend of mine has a couple similar vintage Hesston pull types and they have been unreliable and slow. Guess it depends really on the condition of these two.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

A Hesston 8200, maybe? Around here it is rare to see a conditioner on a self propelled. Windrowers are used to cut grass for seed. The Hesston used to be what everybody had, then MacDon took over.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I have about the same climate as you. A disc machine is going to preform in all conditions and hold it's value, especially if you don't use it a lot. That sp sickle machine will be an improvement over pull type but cut slow when wet. After a couple years, a couple batteries, a punctured drive tire and other maintenance items, your going to sell it. What are sp sickle machines 10 years older than these selling for now in your area?


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I used to run the Heston version, and 8200 with a 14 foot header. It had the stubborn guards on it. That machine are everything from alfalfa to wet heavy clover infested fine grass. If I could find one in good shape near me I'd buy one myself. Right now I run a pull type disc machine but between the wider cut width and being selfpropelled I could cover nearly equal acreage per hour and the wider cut would count off better when we come back through chopping. I definitely wouldn't be scared at all.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I have yet to go look at these two units, but they sounds very promising. I'm only cutting grass hay, the one has stub guards on it and he said the same cuts wet hay no problem they never had anything it wouldn't cut but he said he is a big fan of always have nice new knives on also. I'm looking to be able to cut quicker in odd shaped fields and also to be able to mow after the dew starts to set in some. These units are priced at $8500 I can pick between the 2 units. Like the idea of the cab and a/c, would love to put a buddy seat in the and start taking my 9 month daughter this summer haha.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I have yet to go look at these two units, but they sounds very promising. I'm only cutting grass hay, the one has stub guards on it and he said the same cuts wet hay no problem they never had anything it wouldn't cut but he said he is a big fan of always have nice new knives on also. I'm looking to be able to cut quicker in odd shaped fields and also to be able to mow after the dew starts to set in some. These units are priced at $8500 I can pick between the 2 units. Like the idea of the cab and a/c, would love to put a buddy seat in the and start taking my 9 month daughter this summer haha.


Startin' em off right... LOL

Nephew has had his daughter in the combine with him since she could stand up...

Just don't let them lean up against the windshield of the cab... Heard someone was running a combine with their little one leaning up against the cab windshield, and it broke or turned loose... since they lean forward, the kid fell in the header, and... well, you get the picture...

Don't leave 'em in the cab alone if you have to get down to work on the machine, either...

Later! OL J R


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Geez Luke Not the mental image i needed first thing this morning.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

carcajou said:


> Geez Luke Not the mental image i needed first thing this morning.


Yeah, I know... but it's important to learn from such things so they don't happen again...

Later! OL J R


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I looked at an 8830 last month from a local dealer, If I remember right it has an 75hp engine, the header is run off a power takeoff. Check out the drive tires on it before buying. If they need to be replace they cost somewhere in the neighborhood of $1300 for the pair. I ended up buying an 8840; it has a 100hp engine, and the header is run by hydraulics. If you do a google search you can find some good information on it. One thing I learned was that the 8830 had problems in heavy alfalfa, but maybe they were just trying to go to fast, or it could be it is under powered. IDK.


----------

